# Happy Halloween



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Not one trick or treater at our new place. Big change from living in town.

Hope everyone is having a Happy Halloween!


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Well, I guess you'll just have to finish the candy on your own.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> Not one trick or treater at our new place. Big change from living in town.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a Happy Halloween!


I went the opposite way. We might have gotten the neighbor's kids (and she had a few, foster home!) when I was in NY. But now, our 'hood is swimming with elementary-school age kids and Halloween is a blast for all.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

This year, the thing in my neighborhood was that most of my neighbors put out a table on their driveways with baskets or bowls filled with the treats. I kind of liked it.
My neighbors that didn't put out a table say they had a ton of candy left over. I think people liked the idea of not having to knock on someone's door.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

JayGo said:


> This year, the thing in my neighborhood was that most of my neighbors put out a table on their driveways with baskets or bowls filled with the treats. I kind of liked it.
> My neighbors that didn't put out a table say they had a ton of candy left over. I think people liked the idea of not having to knock on someone's door.


We do the same, but that's because it takes both my wife and I to keep tabs on all 3 hooligans as they canvass the neighborhood. We're warm enough here that many set-up camp in their drive or cul-de-sac and it sure does save some time with hundreds of kids running through. I don't remember many doing that when I was a kid in NY, but then again snow flurries were the norm by early October up there!


----------

